# Montreal Anarchist Bookfair



## zombiefuck (May 17, 2010)

May 29th-30th, but I'm sure it'd be worth being in Montreal before and after then to meet people and have a few beers. 

Anyone planning on attending? Even though it seems like most people on stp are American. I've never been to Montreal before and would love a tour guide.


----------



## cricketonthemove (May 17, 2010)

there's a few of us from around the east on here, and a couple in MTL. I probably won't make it MTL by then but I'll def. be around there sometime in the next month and half. I'm in Ontario making some bank before I head out to PEI/Nova Scotia for a couple months. It's deffinetly a city worth checking out. The best in Canada in my oppinion. Where are you?


----------



## EastCoast315 (May 17, 2010)

Sick, I'll be in MTL that weekend too. Grandpa wants to take me up, more than happy to go with him. Poor guy he is man, he's lonely.
Hope I can get there and check it


----------



## zombiefuck (May 17, 2010)

cricketonthemove said:


> there's a few of us from around the east on here, and a couple in MTL. I probably won't make it MTL by then but I'll def. be around there sometime in the next month and half. I'm in Ontario making some bank before I head out to PEI/Nova Scotia for a couple months. It's deffinetly a city worth checking out. The best in Canada in my oppinion. Where are you?


 
I've heard a lot of awesome things about it, I've been told that if I go there I wont wanna leave. 

I'm in Stratford, it's in Southern Ontario, near London. Shitty as fuck tourist town, I don't expect anyone here's heard of it haha. I'm actually hoping to head out east too after QC.


----------



## cricketonthemove (May 17, 2010)

haha, there's a few guys from Startford on here. I grew up, and am currently, around Orillia, an even shittier than fuck tourist town about 20 minutes north of Barrie, I doubt you've heard ot it. I just got back on Thursday from wintering in BC though. maybe our paths will cross. The east coast looks like the spot to be this time of year, sounds like lotsa kids are there/heading out. would like to try to get some sort of a meet up going. maybe in Hellifax.


----------



## zombiefuck (May 18, 2010)

Yeah they're the ones that introduced me to the site haha. It's funny cause NO traveling kids come through or stop in this town, yet there's like ten kids from Stratford on this website. 

I have fam in Orillia actually. Yeah Halifax sounds like the place to be, I'm pumped.


----------



## cricketonthemove (May 18, 2010)

Yeha, all you guys get is that shakespeare nuts. Orilia's not even that cool....


----------

